# Sephora Haul :)



## sayonara (Jan 1, 2010)

So I got a $50 sephora gift card for Christmas and the Sephora by my house didn't have many of those $10 things I saw online. So instead, I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 free shipping is great! I'm thoroughly satisfied with everything I bought. I was like a kid in a candy store when I opened that box especially because I'm on a shopping hiatus for the month. Yikes!














minus 1 sample on the packing list, that was on page 2 but because its a sample, I didn't think it necessary to take a pic.

The total came up to $60-something. I think I only spent about $15 of my own money on all of this.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 1, 2010)

Oooo, nice haul!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 1, 2010)

You got some pretty stuff. How are you liking the Stila kit?


----------



## fingie (Jan 1, 2010)

Great haul! I got the NARS concealer duo and the Benefit To Go set as well!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 2, 2010)

Enjoy all the great stuff!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Great haul! How does the Guava Ruby smell? I almost got their candle if Ulta hadn't been sold out of it


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 2, 2010)

ohh very nice haul.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome little haul there!


----------



## Sass (Jan 4, 2010)

I want I want!  Nice!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Great haul! I got the NARS concealer duo and the Benefit To Go set as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is the NARS concealer duo a  thick concealer?


----------



## JENJ5001 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Thanks for the pics


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 28, 2010)

yay for gift cards! neat haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh, that stila bronzer brings back memories! It was my very first one and I used it everyday and it looked like it will never finish. I still have it and you wouldn't even be able to tell that it's used. hope you'll like it as much as I did!


----------

